# Circulator



## pgodfrin (Mar 29, 2020)

Well folks,
Another great design by PedalPCB. I added 1 or 2 uF to C14 to slow down the rate per someone else's comment here on the site. In any case, love the pedal. The phasing is so good, that the letters got phased out of whack!

pg


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 29, 2020)

And the knobs ended up in parallel universe! As soon as PedalPCB gets 'em back in stock, I'm building one.
Can we see the innards?


----------



## Barry (Mar 29, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## pgodfrin (Mar 29, 2020)

oh snap I forgot the knobs!! Och the innards are not pretty...


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Mar 30, 2020)

It works...the innards look good enough!


----------



## falzhobel (Mar 30, 2020)

Ahhhh. My girlfriend did almost the same paint job as yours on my build !


----------



## pgodfrin (Mar 30, 2020)

Aight here we go, I thought maybe the knobs would comback wearing Gold braid sashes and beards, but they came back normally. And here's the innards. I used irridescent stick on vinyl, cut with a Silhouette machine, finished with a couple three coats of gloss clear.
pg



The innards:


----------



## pgodfrin (Mar 31, 2020)

I need to figure out how to do the letters better, I think I need clear contact paper or tape for the transfer. I'll try that next time...
pg


----------



## Crookedtooth (May 2, 2020)

pgodfrin said:


> Well folks,
> Another great design by PedalPCB. I added 1 or 2 uF to C14 to slow down the rate per someone else's comment here on the site. In any case, love the pedal. The phasing is so good, that the letters got phased out of whack!
> 
> pgView attachment 3696


I need to find some better switches. That Ran switch is sweet! Looking orbital indeed!


----------

